

Passenger date header was incorrectly formatted as week-based year - 5vforest
https://github.com/phusion/passenger/pull/93

======
FooBarWidget
I'm a developer at Phusion.

Thanks everyone for letting us know. We're working on rolling out a new
release right now. A new gem, tarball and binaries are coming up.

In the mean time, you can work around this problem by setting a Date header
from your application. For example in Rails you can do:

    
    
        before_filter { response.date = Time.now.utc }

------
5vforest
> Passenger sometimes gets the date wrong when appending the http Date header
> to responses. This happens when the week-based year differs from the
> calendar year. It happens because it uses %G to print the year when it
> should be using %Y (see this commit: 15ed1d4).

Took me a few hours to track this down -- and it's probably affecting a large
majority of the Rails apps that are using a Passenger server.

Hopefully getting the word out can save some folks a few hours of banging
their heads on their desks.

------
edavis
Anybody know why %G was used instead of %Y?

~~~
FooBarWidget
Mea culpa. I was looking for a formatter that would always format the year as
4 digits and never as 2, regardless of locale. But I didn't read the
documentation correctly and thought that %G was what I needed.

~~~
edavis
Gotcha. I don't use Rails and wasn't trying to rub salt in, it just _seemed_
like there must have been a reason %G was used instead of %Y and I was
curious.

